# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  Droge hoest

## pulzar

Hallo,
Ik heb mij net aangemeld op dit forum en een gezondsheidsvraag. (Mocht dit verkeerd staan, mijn excuses).
Momenteel ben ik bezig met het afronden van mijn scriptie / afstuderen.
Het afgelopen half jaar ben ik hier druk mee in de weer geweest. Daarnaast werkte
ik in de weekenden aan redelijke projecten met strakke deadlines (met dit laatste ben ik even gestopt op moment). 
Dit heeft redelijk wat (langdurige) stress met zich meegebracht.

Sinds een week of 10+ terug heb ik last van een droge hoest. Ik rook niet. Hiervoor ben ik ook naar de dokter geweest
welke die mij Symbricort Turbuhaler 200/6 heeft voorgeschreven. Het probleem zou binnen twee weken weg moeten zijn.
Een week of 3 /4 later is de hoest er niet minder op geworden. Daarnaast heb ik moeite met slikken, net of er een prop in me keel zit. Aan de buitenkant van me keel (bij de stembanden in de buurt) voel ik knobbeltje. Dit baart mij enig sinds zorgen. Ik heb gelezen dat dit veroorzaakt kan worden door stress. Heeft iemand ervaring met dergelijke klachten? Wat is jullie advies hierin? Naar de doktor gaan / onderzoeken heb ik simpelweg de tijd niet voor. 
Alvast hartelijk dank.
Dennis.

----------


## Nora

Hallo Dennis, Ik heb ook weleens een droge hoest, maar als ik dan een dropje (kokindje) neem een aantal keren per dag, naast spoelen met zout water gaat dit over met een dag of twee. Ik voel dan knobbels aan mijn klieren en die masseer ik ook wel eens. Dat verlicht even de pijn. Maar als je er echt langer last van hebt, zou ik toch naar de dokter gaan. Ookal heb je er geen tijd voor, maar je bent verder van huis als het erger wordt en je hebt er op tijd niets aan gedaan.

Veel sterkte!

----------

